# Phishing address on GBAtemp?



## WiiUBricker (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi, since yesterday I get randomly appearing warnings from my antivirus software kaspersky during browsing this site. It says there is a phishing address around. I included the address for security reasons in a spoiler, but I havent been able to locate the source.



Spoiler





```
http://www.hostmonster.com/cgi/suspended
```




Maybe my antivirus is just f*cking with me, but maybe not. I thought it is a good idea to let everyone know.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/hostmonster.com/msgpage
Says it is a phishing site.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 21, 2010)

Well it seems that a gbatemp member put the address on his/her signature on purpose.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Oct 21, 2010)

What thread did you get the warning? Or do you know what user?


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 21, 2010)

May we also know what topic you get this problem in?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2010)

Am I correct in thinking that this is one of the threads where the problem link has been detected? 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=261190&hl=

Doing a search of the URL you provided came up with that thread a number of times


----------



## Rydian (Oct 21, 2010)

It's just an error page.

It may be setting off your AV because of the CGI folder (which is some rarely-publicly-used-anymore programming gateway thing).


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Am I correct in thinking that this is one of the threads where the problem link has been detected?
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=261190&hl=
> 
> Doing a search of the URL you provided came up with that thread a number of times



I still get the warning for example on this thread: http://gbatemp.net/t261184-golden-sun-dark...meplay-trailers PAGE 1 and PAGE 3

EDIT: I think I have located the source. It seems to be the gbatemp user SignZ. I get on every thread he posted a warning from my antivirus.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 22, 2010)

*push*

Am I the only one who get these warnings?


----------



## Costello (Oct 22, 2010)

are you still getting this problem? 

SignZ's signature is this:

```
[url="http://shoptemp.com/?ref=2325"][img]http://shoptemp.com/images/st.gif[/img][/url][b][color="#008000"][i]Thou shalt not ignore God'z SignZ[/i][/color][/b]
[img]http://gamenow.asia/card/SignZ.png[/img]
```

i don't see any problem with it...

edit: the gamenow.asia picture is faulty. I'll remove it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks Costello, now I am not getting these warnings anymore. There was indeed a problem with the picture.


----------



## signz (Oct 22, 2010)

I see, so it was my signature... Well, sorry that I didn't remove my Menudo gamercard link while gamenow.asia is down, but who should/could know that some AV doesn't like it.

But, well, sorry for the inconvenience(?)..


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 22, 2010)

No problem. I think this topic can now be closed.


----------

